# What is your favorite variety of squash and why?



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 22, 2019)

For some reason we never had squash when I was growing up and the hubby didn't either. Every year I see these interesting varieties showing up in the supermarket. Do you have a favorite? What type of seasoning do you use? Do you bake it? We are all fond of brown sugar, butter and all the fall spices. I know I will have to season it really well for the hubby to even give it a try.. The internet is full of recipes but I don't want to spend hours making something and find that the family doesn't like it.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2019)

I like ButterNUT, (the long funny rounded oval shaped with pale orange skin)
because it keeps long time, before needing to use it right away, and it is smooth and tasty (to me, because I love any orange squash)
I steam chunks because that is the easiest to do.

But others would likely need more flavor, so either Butternut or any other type of winter squash (with orange flesh inside)
could be chopped into chunks and roasted on a pan in oven with bit of oil, to bring out more flavor, and/or sprinkled with that beloved brown sugar and butter.  
Anything tastes better with butter and brown sugar on it!

One could cut a ButterCUP squash in half, (the green-skined round one with the small inner mound shape)
spoon out the inside, and bake it for a while, and when it is soft, near the end of baking, put either butter and salt and spices on it, OR put the butter and brown sugar on it.  For the last 5 or 10 minutes.

I think many people would prefer ButterCup, because the flesh is drier and very flavorful, as compared to BotterNUT, which is watery and milder/less flavor.

Thin slices of squash are also good added to stir-fries, if your family likes that sort of cooking.

I never had it growing up either.  I cannot imagine how I survived that.  
I do love it now, and it is both tasty and nutritious.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 22, 2019)

I think acorn squash rates high with me. Cut in half, baked with maple syrup and served with lots of butter. Damn, now I gotta go get one.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 22, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I like ButterNUT, (the long funny rounded oval shaped with pale orange skin)
> because it keeps long time, before needing to use it right away, and it is smooth and tasty (to me, because I love any orange squash)
> I steam chunks because that is the easiest to do.
> 
> ...


Ditto and an informative post on how to cook it. 
It’s far easier cooking it in the oven and scooping out the insides than trying to cut it uncooked. 
It makes an exquisite creamy soup


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2019)

This is *Squash* in the uk....

*




*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2019)

That would be "squashed fruit" here....Oh no, it would be "juice!  "


----------



## Llynn (Oct 22, 2019)

Fried zuchinni or yellow crookneck. butter and salt


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2019)

''*Juice*'' here tends to be a ready to drink...drink...rather than *Squash *which has to be diluted 

*



*


----------



## Keesha (Oct 22, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> This is *Squash* in the uk....
> 
> *
> 
> ...


So these all need to be diluted? 
Technically there’s no squash in them, just fruit.
That’s interesting.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 22, 2019)

Spaghetti Squash, with some grated Parmesan cheese on top.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2019)

Keesha said:


> So these all need to be diluted?
> Technically there’s no squash in them, just fruit.
> That’s interesting.


 well I would be hesitant about the fruit part as well..LOL>...  this is the typical ingredients of the Robinsons squash ...

Water, *Orange* Fruit from Concentrate (8%), *Mango* Juice from Concentrate (2%), Acid (Citric Acid), Acidity Regulator (Sodium Citrate), Sweeteners (Aspartame, Saccharin), Natural Flavouring, Preservatives (Potassium Sorbate, Sodium Metabisulphite), Stabiliser (Cellulose Gum), Natural Colours (Anthocyanins, Carotenes).


----------



## Keesha (Oct 22, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> well I would be hesitant about the fruit part as well..LOL>...  this is the typical ingredients of the Robinsons squash ...
> 
> Water, *Orange* Fruit from Concentrate (8%), *Mango* Juice from Concentrate (2%), Acid (Citric Acid), Acidity Regulator (Sodium Citrate), Sweeteners (Aspartame, Saccharin), Natural Flavouring, Preservatives (Potassium Sorbate, Sodium Metabisulphite), Stabiliser (Cellulose Gum), Natural Colours (Anthocyanins, Carotenes).


So they’ve used concentrated juices and added water , two artificial sweeteners, colouring , preservatives and cellulose.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> ''*Juice*'' here tends to be a ready to drink...drink...rather than *Squash *which has to be diluted



Those posts are very interesting, Hollydolly!

I guess we would call those "condensed beverage" here.
Unless it is "concentrated"
I can't remember.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2019)

Kaila said:


> Those posts are very interesting, Hollydolly!
> 
> I guess we would call those "condensed beverage" here.
> Unless it is "concentrated"
> I can't remember.


 I think it would be concentrated Kaila...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2019)

Keesha said:


> So they’ve used concentrated juices and added water , two artificial sweeteners, colouring , preservatives and cellulose.


 Yep,  if you sold it as such to the general public they wouldn't buy it would they?>.. but make it look delicious and refreshing and get loads for your money in one bottle and you'll barely keep up with demand..


----------



## Knight (Oct 22, 2019)

Spaghetti Squash,  good alternative to flour based pasta. And it can be a substitute for the other squash varieties.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2019)

Yep, Holly, and others here, its those labels that sell it, 

with the colors and scenery and pictures of mouth-watering foods (that might or might not have anything at all to do with what is in the container)


The packaged frozen veggies, have the scenes of farms and happy, bucolic animals in pastures, and green plants and blue skies......
the food comes from factories via some unknown countries with different habitat and weather.

Is this a different topic?
Sorry, Ruth,
the subject is favorite varieties of Squash.

Oh, that's how we got into this related but unrelated topic.


----------



## bingo (Oct 22, 2019)

being from the south....yellow squash...lightly breaded in corn meal/flour...salt pepper...fried to a golden brown


----------



## Keesha (Oct 22, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Yep,  if you sold it as such to the general public they wouldn't buy it would they?>.. but make it look delicious and refreshing and get loads for your money in one bottle and you'll barely keep up with demand..


That’s right. We are attracted to pretty , partially due to conditioning.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 22, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Ditto and an informative post on how to cook it.
> It’s far easier cooking it in the oven and scooping out the insides than trying to cut it uncooked.
> It makes an exquisite creamy soup



Butternut squash makes a wonderful soup-I love it!

If you put the whole squash in the microwave for a few minutes,it softens it so that you can cut it. Works with Spaghetti squash as well.

I love Yellow Crookneck squash and Patty Pan as well The yellow crookneck was my favorite when I was a kid and still is today-as long as I can get it from a Farmer`s Market or someone that grows it. What is sold in the grocery stores now is pretty flavorless.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 22, 2019)

Knight said:


> Spaghetti Squash,  good alternative to flour based pasta. And it can be a substitute for the other squash varieties.



Spaghetti squash makes a get spaghetti alternative


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 22, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Spaghetti squash makes a get spaghetti alternative



Yes,it does. I love it with pesto sauce on it.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2019)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Yes,it does. I love it with pesto sauce on it.



Do you make that yourself, from basil leaves (lots of them)  
Or do you buy it ready-made?


----------



## Keesha (Oct 22, 2019)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Yes,it does. I love it with pesto sauce on it.


Pesto sauce with ‘fresh’ basil straight from the garden and pine nuts. I love that stuff. Basil leaves on homemade pizza is delicious also


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 22, 2019)

Kaila said:


> Do you make that yourself, from basil leaves (lots of them)
> Or do you buy it ready-made?



I do both-depends how lazy I`m feeling,really. I have been buying a locally made frozen pesto (Armanino Farms)for many,many years,and it is very comparable to homemade. So when I can get really nice basil at the farmer`s Market,I`ll make it,otherwise I use frozen and add pine nuts to the dish.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 22, 2019)

I only eat pesto pizza-never red sauce.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2019)

That's interesting!  Green pizza only?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 22, 2019)

Kaila said:


> That's interesting!  Green pizza only?



Yep! I put roasted red peppers and baby spinach (and cheese,of course)on top. And grilled or roasted eggplant sometimes. Yummy!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 22, 2019)

I grew up on "green spaghetti". The neighbor lady,Mrs. Romano,grew basil in her yard and taught my mom how to make it. Not sure we ever had red spaghetti again after that-we all preferred the green lol.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2019)

You must have been shocked,
 when you first went to a friends for dinner, or to a restaurant and ordered spaghetti.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 22, 2019)

I rarely bother with squash these days.

It's easier and tastier for me to bake a sweet potato and serve it with a little butter, S&P, etc...

If I was set on serving squash I would go with butternut squash, peel, scoop out innards, cut into chunks and simmer in water until tender, drain mash and season.  My second choice would be an acorn squash cut in half, scoop out innards, season with S&P, butter and cover each half with foil, bake until tender.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks everyone. I found those juice comments interesting as well. I've grown spaghetti squash and love it but two hours later I'm hungry again. I'm definitely going to try the other types of squash mentioned and I'm leaning toward using the maple syrup. The hubby practically drinks the stuff. Mrs. Robinson I am going to try softening it in the microwave.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 22, 2019)

I use zucchini more often, mainly because I have a tortoise and she likes them.  I also like butternut, either chopped up and steamed and served with butter and brown sugar and honey, or cooked and smashed into soup.  I'd like to try the other squashes, more variety and better nutrition.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 22, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Mrs. Robinson I am going to try softening it in the microwave.



I should mention,be sure to make several cuts in the squash before microwaving to avoid it exploding in your microwave!!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 22, 2019)

I like all the squashes mentioned but my currant fave is Kobacha, baked in the oven and served with butter, S & P.

Like most squashes it is mild flavored but a little different....can't describe.







Anyone tried one of these Turban squashes? I haven't but am planning to this year!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I'm definitely going to try the other types of squash mentioned and I'm leaning toward using the maple syrup. The hubby practically drinks the stuff.



The maple syrup definitely sounds delicious, and a good motivator to get others to try it, too!

My guess is that it would need to be put on shortly before it's done cooking, or too soon, it might burn?
What is someone's input who has used it for that?


----------



## Catlady (Oct 22, 2019)

Kaila said:


> The maple syrup definitely sounds delicious, and a good motivator to get others to try it, too!
> 
> My guess is that it would need to be put on shortly before it's done cooking, or too soon, it might burn?
> What is someone's input who has used it for that?


I like maple syrup and buy the best, I like it, and it can be used in place of honey if you're a vegan.  I'm not a vegan, just a vegetarian, but am now using it instead of honey.  Also, it does not get hard like honey, I keep it in the ref to keep it fresh.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 22, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I like all the squashes mentioned but my currant fave is Kobacha, baked in the oven and served with butter, S & P.  Like most squashes it is mild flavored but a little different....can't describe.  Anyone tried one of these Turban squashes? I haven't but am planning to this year!



WOW, those turban squashes are so pretty I would hate to have to cut them up.    But, I'm going to give them a try, and all the other squashes. The only ones I've had so far are zucchini, yellow squashes, and butternut.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 22, 2019)

@PVC, they're hard to cut up. I think it was Mrs Robinson who said to microwave for a few to get them soft enough to start a cut.

The Turban looks difficult... going to get my son to hack it before baking.

My Lebanese friends would hollow out summer squash, fry the insides with onions, rice and sometimes ground lamb , spices, then bake them with plum tomatoes. (Koosa). Vegans can leave out the lamb.






https://tastykitchen.com/recipes/main-courses/lebanese-stuffed-squash-koosa/


----------



## Keesha (Oct 22, 2019)

I’ve never tried turban squash but they sure look pretty. 

I’m a big fan of using natural maple sugar or honey. We purchase ours from the Mennonites and it’s delicious. 

Squash can be used to make pies. It’s like a pumpkin substitute. So is sweet potato.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 22, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I’ve never tried turban squash but they sure look pretty.
> 
> I’m a big fan of using natural maple sugar or honey. We purchase ours from the Mennonites and it’s delicious.
> 
> Squash can be used to make pies. It’s like a pumpkin substitute. So is sweet potato.


Sure thing. Pumpkin is a type of squash.

I've only used brown sugar in baked acorn squash.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 22, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @PVC, they're hard to cut up. I think it was Mrs Robinson who said to microwave for a few to get them soft enough to start a cut.
> 
> The Turban looks difficult... going to get my son to hack it before baking.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipe, looks delicious, will try.  Whenever I find a recipe that uses ground meat and I simply must try it, I substitute fake grounds from Morningstar.  That's how I make my Moussaka.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2019)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I should mention,be sure to make several cuts in the squash before microwaving to avoid it exploding in your microwave!!





RadishRose said:


> they're hard to cut up. I think it was Mrs Robinson who said to microwave for a few to get them soft enough to start a cut.




I want to be sure that we all noticed the additional note about using the microwave for this purpose.

I want to try it, too.  How many cuts, how deep the slits, and which locations on the squash, are best, to be certain it can vent, and not burst?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 22, 2019)

PVC said:


> Thanks for the recipe, looks delicious, will try.  Whenever I find a recipe that uses ground meat and I simply must try it, I substitute fake grounds from Morningstar.  That's how I make my Moussaka.


You've made Moussaka? I've only done it twice, with beef intead of the traditional lamb which is very expensive for the large amounts I'd made.

A lot of work I thought, that Bechamel sauce seemed to take forever.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 22, 2019)

PVC said:


> Thanks for the recipe, looks delicious, will try.  Whenever I find a recipe that uses ground meat and I simply must try it, I substitute fake grounds from Morningstar.  That's how I make my Moussaka.


Moussaka. That’s Greek isn’t it?
I love that stuff.whats it normally made from?
Lamb.yuck. I don’t normally like lamb but I like moussaka. I will try experimenting with Some recipes.

Morningstar sounds interesting.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 22, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I want to be sure that we all noticed the additional note about using the microwave for this purpose.
> 
> I want to try it, too.  How many cuts, how deep the slits, and which locations on the squash, are best, to be certain it can vent, and not burst?



You don’t want any exploding squashes. 
Is squash plural or it is squashes? 
That doesn’t sound right.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 22, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Moussaka. That’s Greek isn’t it?
> I love that stuff.whats it normally made from?
> Lamb.yuck. I don’t normally like lamb but I like moussaka. I will try experimenting with Some recipes.
> 
> Morningstar sounds interesting.


You can make it with beef @Keesha, it's still good.

I guess you'd call it a casserole and yup, it's Greek.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 22, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> You've made Moussaka? I've only done it twice, with beef intead of the traditional lamb which is very expensive for the large amounts I'd made.
> 
> A lot of work I thought, that Bechamel sauce seemed to take forever.


No more work than making any kind of lasagna, what takes the longest is preparing and roasting the eggplant.  My main complaint about the bechamel is having to watch it and stir it or it will burn easily.  I just prepare the dish first and then start making the sauce to give it all my attention.

https://www.food.com/recipe/kittencals-greek-moussaka-88804


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 22, 2019)

Keesha said:


> You don’t want any exploding squashes.
> Is squash plural or it is squashes?
> That doesn’t sound right.


Now that you mention it, squashes no longer seems right to me either. But I;m going to bed now. 

Tomorrow, maybe you'll explain about gourds,


----------



## Keesha (Oct 22, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Now that you mention it, squashes no longer seems right to me either. But I;m going to bed now.
> 
> Tomorrow, maybe you'll explain about gourds,
> 
> View attachment 78757


I’m going to bed too. 
Not a clue about gourds. 
I thought they were dried out and made into Moroccans


----------



## Keesha (Oct 22, 2019)

PVC said:


> No more work than making any kind of lasagna, what takes the longest is preparing and roasting the eggplant.  My main complaint about the bechamel is having to watch it and stir it or it will burn easily.  I just prepare the dish first and then start making the sauce to give it all my attention.
> 
> https://www.food.com/recipe/kittencals-greek-moussaka-88804



Eggplant. That’s the other unique flavour. 
Thanks for the recipe. 
I am determined to make some now.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 22, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Eggplant. That’s the other unique flavour.
> Thanks for the recipe.
> I am determined to make some now.


I've made this recipe many times but don't want to get sick of it, so I've given myself a moratorium and try new recipes rather than the same favorites.  And also, I like eggplant and brown lentils, but if I have a big plate of them it bothers me, I don't know why.  Hope you like it if you make it, lots of reviewers rave about Kittencal's recipes.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 23, 2019)

PVC said:


> No more work than making any kind of lasagna, what takes the longest is preparing and roasting the eggplant.  My main complaint about the bechamel is having to watch it and stir it or it will burn easily.  I just prepare the dish first and then start making the sauce to give it all my attention.
> 
> https://www.food.com/recipe/kittencals-greek-moussaka-88804


Yes, the eggplant. Your recipe had cheese in it; I've never heard of cheese but I bet it's good. I can't find my recipe.... G'nite


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 24, 2019)

We had squash before but I never ate it as a youngster. My mother planted pumpkins on a long slanted support. Always roasted. Never a pie. Quite a harvest. She deep fried the flowers battered.

For me now it's acorn squash because it's small enough for one meal and easy to cook in the microwave.

Pie pumpkins are really inexpensive now. 

I have one half left which I am going to bake in chunks.


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

Winter squash - one of my fave veggies (my maternal grandma's also)! I've tried just about every variety. I like delictata  - it is very sweet, doesn't have a very tough skin and isn't so stringy as some varieties. Hubbard is good but kinda on the dry side and really hard to cut through. Kabocha and carnival are really nice and sweet, also. Turk's turban is okay - nice as a decoration, too.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2019)

debodun said:


> I like delictata



I thought of mentioning Delicotta, which I like, as well!
And it is not as large or as thick as the others, so is much easier to prepare, and requires far less cooking time.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 24, 2019)

My zucchini soup; onions, mushrooms, zucchini, carrots, can of stewed tomatoes, chicken broth, Italian seasoning, parmesan cheese, Italian sausage. Chop it all up and simmer then add the cooked Italian sausage five minutes before removing from heat. Sprinkle on cheese, enjoy.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2019)

Delicotta squash is also small oval boat-shapes, once cut into two, lengthwise halves.

So it holds the butter, or the brown sugar or maple, nicely.

Or would also hold some rice or other filling, if you want it to look extra nice and appealing, with very minimal work or efforts.


----------



## peppermint (Oct 24, 2019)

I love any kind of squash and veggies....


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 24, 2019)

I don't believe eggplant is a squash but I love moussaka.  

My favorite squashes are summer varieties; yellow crookneck and zucchini.   I don't care much for winter squash.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Yes, the eggplant. Your recipe had cheese in it; I've never heard of cheese but I bet it's good. I can't find my recipe.... G'nite


One thing I forgot to mention, I usually make a double batch of the sauce, just love it and slather it on thick.  YUM!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 24, 2019)

Just a couple of slits will do-just something for the steam to escape. Sorry,I thought I posted this the other day.Now I see I didn`t-oops!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 24, 2019)

Wasn`t it on here that I was reading last week that canned pumpkin isn`t pumpkin at all,but squash?? I thought it was here,but maybe not. Apparently,pumpkin doesn`t lend itself to canning very well-too watery and stringy-so what they really use is squash. But they are allowed to call it pumpkin. Weird.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2019)

I think that was first "discovered" by some of us who bought a can of each, at the same shopping trip,

for different types of recipes, and when we opened the cans, they seemed identical!


----------



## peppermint (Oct 24, 2019)

The following are fruits using the botanical definition: avocado, beans, peapods, corn kernels, cucumbers, grains, nuts, olives, peppers, pumpkin, squash, zucchini, sunflower seeds, eggplants and tomatoes. Vegetables include celery (stem), lettuce (leaves), cauliflower and broccoli (flower buds), and beets, carrots and potatoes (roots


----------



## Keesha (Oct 26, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Now that you mention it, squashes no longer seems right to me either. But I;m going to bed now.
> 
> Tomorrow, maybe you'll explain about gourds,
> 
> View attachment 78757



Gourds- how to make musical instruments out of them


----------



## twinkles (Oct 27, 2019)

i love butternut squash--i have always cooked mine in the micowave oven with butter


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Gourds- how to make musical instruments out of them
> 
> View attachment 79124View attachment 79125View attachment 79126View attachment 79127


These are beautiful, @Keesha!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2019)

Last week I baked delicata squash. Only use the microwave to soften the outside enough to get the knife in and once split lengthwise, baked in the oven.

The taste of squash baked in the oven is so much deeper and better than nuked all the way through. Delicata is sweet enough not to need sugar or syrup.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 3, 2019)

Acorn squash for me.  So easy to cook in the microwave.

Anyone out there that has an electric knife?  It's easy to cut the the squash in half and clean out the seeds for cooking.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 3, 2019)

I've never had acorn squash and a couple of days ago I made this recipe and it was delish!  It says acorn goes well with meat, but I'm a vegetarian, what do I serve with it?  I ate it with brown rice with soy sauce, and I guess it would also go well with green salad?  I use a very sharp serrated knife to cut it.
https://www.fifteenspatulas.com/maple-butter-roasted-acorn-squash/


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2019)

PVC said:


> I've never had acorn squash and a couple of days ago I made this recipe and it was delish!  It says acorn goes well with meat, but I'm a vegetarian, what do I serve with it?  I ate it with brown rice with soy sauce, and I guess it would also go well with green salad?  I use a very sharp serrated knife to cut it.
> https://www.fifteenspatulas.com/maple-butter-roasted-acorn-squash/


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2019)

PVC said:


> I've never had acorn squash and a couple of days ago I made this recipe and it was delish! It says acorn goes well with meat, but I'm a vegetarian, what do I serve with it? I ate it with brown rice


Myself, I would mix black beans or white navy beans, or garbanzo beans, in with the rice, to have with it.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2019)

peppermint said:


> The following are fruits using the botanical definition: avocado, beans, peapods, corn kernels, cucumbers, grains, nuts, olives, peppers, pumpkin, squash, zucchini, sunflower seeds, eggplants and tomatoes. Vegetables include celery (stem), lettuce (leaves), cauliflower and broccoli (flower buds), and beets, carrots and potatoes (roots



This fascinates me.  I knew about some, but not all of them!  Squash, really!


----------



## gennie (Nov 5, 2019)

I didn't know the decrative varieties were eatable.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 5, 2019)

I really don't have a favorite but don't buy them much since I often can't get a knife through them they are so hard.  I guess I need a good knife.!  I do like butternut and spaghetti squashes.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> don't buy them much since I often can't get a knife through them they are so hard. I guess I need a good knife.! I do like butternut and spaghetti squashes.



I have not tried the method yet, but there was an explanation, in a few posts, early in this thread, 
that you can make a few slits in it, and then microwave it for just a few minutes, to make it easier to cut through, IF you use a microwave at all.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 10, 2019)

Acorn squash baked with butter, brown sugar and bacon.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Acorn squash baked with butter, brown sugar


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Acorn squash baked with butter, brown sugar and bacon.


Bacon? Did you say bacon??? What a wonderful idea!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 10, 2019)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Just a couple of slits will do-just something for the steam to escape. Sorry,I thought I posted this the other day.Now I see I didn`t-oops!


I decided to try the Kobacha squash only because it has a funny name and is so ugly compared to the others that I felt sorry for it.
I washed it and as I expected I couldn't peel it. 
I then tried  putting it in the microwave as Mrs. Robinson suggested. I kept checking it and it was still was a bit hard. I left it awhile,then took it out of the micro wave and started to peel it. It worked great,only thing was I had completely cooked it. 
I quartered it,scooped out the center and cubed the rest. I put it on a greased cookie sheet,put butter and maple syrup on it because I figured even if the hubby doesn't like it he will gobble it up because of the syrup. 
I then put it under the broiler. 
Bottom line,  it had a wonderful texture, browned nicely,considering what I put it through, and the syrup was a nice addition.  Putting it in the micro wave was a great hint to soften ,I just should have taken it out sooner. I loved it,the hubby told me to stick to turnip. Sometimes you can't win.


----------

